#ubuntu-us-or 2011-12-20
<c_smith> bkerensa, I have a question regarding desktop gfx cards if I may ask.
<c_smith> or is there a place I could ask about whether Nvidia or ATI are more recommended?
<tgm4883> c_smith, traditionally, nVidia
<c_smith> tgm4883, thanks
<c_smith> now to install Precise.
<c_smith> going to format even my /home partition to get a clean slate.
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-12-21
<bkerensa> Hello All
<bkerensa> c_smith: #Ubuntu and Ubuntu Forums are always available for those support questions if nobody is available in channel
<c_smith> heya, thefinn93! you on break for Christmas?
<bkerensa> slangasek: Do you know anything about this http://paste.ubuntu.com/777805/
<bkerensa> :D
<slangasek> bkerensa: sure, those are the remaining libs that have to be fixed for multiarch :)
<bkerensa> :(
<slangasek> ia32-libs is not usable on precise until those are fixed
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> :)
<slangasek> but it's a pretty short list now; I'm expecting to be done by the end of the year
<bkerensa> slangasek: Next time we should do a two day jam
<slangasek> ok :)
<kees> hehe
<kees> sooooo close
<bkerensa> Hi MarkDude
<bkerensa> I ping Jon and he said apps for OSCON open next month so I will put ours in then
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> Good deal. I can write an appeal from Fedora if needed.
<MarkDude> Ubuntu needs a table there.
<bkerensa> MarkDude: That can be last ditch effort ;)
<bkerensa> I will launch a social media campaign last minute if things dont work out best :)
<MarkDude> Well at one point RH was willing to re-imburse me for thd money I spent shipping the Ubuntu media last year ;)
<MarkDude> year before
<bkerensa> the simple guaranteed way seems to just nudge Jono :)
<MarkDude> True.
<bkerensa> I mean valorie will be coming from WA for the booth
<bkerensa> maybe others
<MarkDude> yokozar was willing to help
<bkerensa> its not just a loco booth.... Its a community booth :)
<MarkDude> Scott Ritchie of wine
<MarkDude> MArk S might help too
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> good luck with the last one
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Will I see you at UDS?
<bkerensa> http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<bkerensa> its going to be in Oakland
<bkerensa> heh
<MarkDude> Hell yes
<MarkDude> yay
<kees> oh neat, I'll probably attend that.
<bkerensa> Yeah me too
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> although Oakland is a odd spot
<tgm4883> Oakland?
<bkerensa> LOL
 * tgm4883 wonders if we should all bring handguns then
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Yes.... :) we will do walks through east oakland to tour the ghetto
<MarkDude> YEs
<MarkDude> HAndguns
<MarkDude> Also ypour medical card
<bkerensa> heh
<kees> *snicker*
<tgm4883> it will be one of the requirements
<MarkDude> Since it is also called Oaksterdam
<MarkDude> And dont wear red- or blue
<MarkDude> May get you shot
<bkerensa> anytime I dont spend at UDS will be spent at Baker Beach
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> remember to bring: laptop, power cable, handgun (minimum .45 caliber), extra ammo
<MarkDude> And rememebr- if someone asks you
<MarkDude> Where you from? _Its a gng thing- DONT ANSWER
<MarkDude> gang
<kees> tgm4883: aw, 45s are so clunky
<MarkDude> At least semi-automatic
<MarkDude> IMHO
<kees> okay, I can roll with that
<bkerensa> tgm4883: You going to aim to go?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, possibly
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> So on Friday I will likely be migrating 13 sites over AT&T 3G while in-route to California
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> whats the worst that could go wrong :D
<MarkDude> ATT is bullet proof
<MarkDude> no issues seen
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-12-22
<nathwill> gah
<nathwill> where the hell does the firewall fall in the in networking stack
<nathwill> it's got to be above transport layer, no?
<bkerensa> Seeya all.... I'm headed to California :) well tomorrow morning but no more IRC :)
<MarkDude> You are going to be north of me?
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-12-17
<nibalizer> slangasek: i can't come toaday, but i can test the "R" install media from where i am
<nibalizer> download link?
<blkperl> nibalizer: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<slangasek> nibalizer: oh, well, the point was that I wanted to poke at the machine directly to see how its boot handling fits together :)
<tgm4883> interesting, I had completely forgotten about worldcommunitygrid
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-12-18
<goddard> marry christmas!
<MaskilPDX> Merry Christmas goddard
<MarkDude> bkerensa_, ping
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-12-20
<tgm4883> bkerensa, ping
<bkerensa> bdmurray: do you know of any apport bug thats preventing bug reports from being sent? I have been getting a lot of popups about errors asking me if I want to report them but it never brings me to launchpad nor does it transmit
<bkerensa> tgm4883: hello
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I was seeing if you were able to get rid of a troll in #ubuntu-steam, but he seems to have stopped caring
<bkerensa> oh
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-12-21
<cy1> sigh... UEFI is quite possibly the end of Linux
<blkperl> no its not, linux thrives on everything
<cy1> blkperl: UEFI pretty much universally ships with an un-settable root key owned by Microsoft, who is the only one that can approve any operating system from being installed. How is that not a Linux killer?
<blkperl> cy1: the big linux distros have already gotten keys from MS, its going to fine :P
<cy1> blkperl: The big ones. For now. It's only a matter of time. :p
<blkperl> not really, MS has to play nice or get hit with a Lawsuit
<bkerensa> blkperl: I dont think that Microsoft is concerned about lawsuits they have their own law firm
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> K&L Gates
<bkerensa> I do think  Windows 8 is going to make their profits shrink
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-12-22
<cy1> I certainly hope so. This Apple style technology locking has got to stop.
<tgm4883> cy1, technically, I think you mean secure boot, not UEFI
<cy1> tgm4883: yes.
<cy1> they've been calling it UEFI though, and avoiding the whole SecureBoot terminology.
<cy1> they're pretty much synonymous at the moment
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-12-20
<blkperl> slangasek: how mkpkg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6604327/
<slangasek> blkperl: mk-build-deps -i -r
<slangasek> also, this package is using dpatch, the maintainer should be punched
<blkperl> slangasek: pretty sure you said that last time too :)
<slangasek> blkperl: probably! have you punched him yet? :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-12-21
<blkperl>  slangasek theres an open debain bug ticket to change it to quilt but no response :(
<blkperl> anyways, I'm still missing something...
<blkperl> do I have to run some patch commands to apply them? or does the build process do that for me?
<slangasek> they're applied as part of the build by debian/rules
<blkperl> slangasek: what about that janky autoconf stuff we did last time for the perl patch
<slangasek> "janky autoconf stuff" doesn't really narrow things down for me
<blkperl> slangasek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6608712/
<blkperl> slangasek: this thing http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/collectd/trusty/view/head:/debian/patches/libperl-linkage.dpatch
<slangasek> blkperl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6608712/> the build succeeded, you don't have a gpg set up so the signing failed; leaving you with an unsigned package
 * blkperl has a gpg key... what do i need to do?
<blkperl> is there some vague debgpg env variable? :)
<slangasek> do you have your gpg in your environment, on the machine you're building from?  Is "William Van Hevelingen <blkperl@cat.pdx.edu>" a uid on that key?
<blkperl> yes
<slangasek> well, gpg thinks otherwise :)
<blkperl> unless its confused by the comment..
<slangasek> a comment is part of the uid, yes
<blkperl> uid                  William Van Hevelingen (Computer Action Team) <blkperl@cat.pdx.edu>
<slangasek> http://www.debian-administration.org/users/dkg/weblog/97
<slangasek> anyway, the uid string, comment included, needs to exactly match the debian/changelog field for gpg to automatically dtrt
<slangasek> you can also pass -k<keyid> to dpkg-buildpackage when building; in this context, 'bzr builddeb -S --package-merge -- -k<keyid>'
<blkperl> yay!
<slangasek> but you should probably add a comment-less uid to your key :)
<blkperl> yeah...l
<slangasek> fwiw, the one case where I disagree with that article is the case where you have multiple keys for the same person and same email address, and want to distinguish between the keys
<slangasek> in that case, I would use (and have in the past) a comment
<blkperl> slangasek: so back to the perlpatch, what evilness do i need to do?
<slangasek> ah, what are you trying to accomplish?
<blkperl> slangasek: pull in the new upstream... but the libperl patch is still ubuntu specific because debian rejected it and upstream never responded
<slangasek> where was the Debian reject?
<slangasek> ah, http://bugs.debian.org/637875 shows the maintainer not happy with the proposed patch and wanting a cleaner upstream solution
<lubotu1> Debian bug 637875 in collectd "collectd: FTBFS with ld that defaults to --as-needed: bad Perl linkage order" [Important,Open]
<slangasek> and it's not actually a build failure yet in Debian, so that's probably reasonable
<slangasek> so... you probably need to dpath-edit-patch
<slangasek> it's been a long time since I've had to use that, so I won't be able to give you specific guidance
<slangasek> but dpatch-edit-patch, run autoreconf, exit 0 to save
<blkperl> alright ill try it out when i get home
<sbeattie> blkperl: you can also set DEBSIGN_KEYID= in your ~/.devscripts to your 8 byte fingerprint and then it should get picked up automagically.
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-12-15
<bkerensa> slangasek: seems like a fair amount of service scripts are still expecting upstart in vivid
<bkerensa> I was trying to start kmod yesterday and it failed with an upstart error
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-12-17
<tsimonq2> hey, I am a member of the Wisconsin LoCo, just coming here to see how your IRC area is set up
<tsimonq2> heh, cool little unicode things! :D
<tsimonq2> well, the topic was the main thing I wanted to see
<tsimonq2> you can find me in the Wisconsin channel, #ubuntu-us-wi
<tsimonq2> bye! o/
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-12-19
<goddard> yoyo any salem peeps here?
